# finally did it



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

i went FI with a d-sc1 procharger kit from bob at epp. it has 60 pound injectors , 255 fuel pump, intercooler, at 8psi. to go with my rps stage 4+ clutch and flywheel package, 1 7/8 arh with cross pipe, and billit pro shifter. what a blast it is to drive. dyno tune to come next week. will let you know the numbers then.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Congrats!! You'll probably be in the 550rwhp/520rwtq range depending on how conservative the tune is. Can't wait to see the numbers.


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow! Congratulations man! Definitely curious to see what your Dyno sheet looks like...Keep us posted!


----------

